# Seeking driver for VST USB external floppy drive



## dahvie (Oct 13, 2011)

Perhaps years too late, I'm finally wanting to extract data from a drawer of old floppies. I've borrowed a VST USB Floppy Drive with Color Kit to give me access to these floppies, but alas ... I can't find a driver for it. Any hints, suggestions, leads? Your input MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## equinox55 (Oct 17, 2011)

You may have to do this under a windows system. The driver should be preloaded.


----------

